# Bodybuilding is Dead



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

Bodybuilding is DEAD!~~ 

An article by Chris Shugart, not me.

That's what an editor of a popular men's magazine once said. He's right. Some things just have to be said, damn the consequences. Most of the time, people will be shocked, offended, and even pissed off. Yet most of the time, what's being said is exactly what they'd been thinking all along, despite their public show of righteous indignation. 

Take competitive bodybuilding, for example, or what's left of it. There are a lot of things we're not supposed to say about bodybuilding. I'm going to say them anyway. Why? Because it's the truth. And not speaking the truth is just the same as lying. 

The truth is that bodybuilding, as a sport, is dead. It's no secret that today's top bodybuilders are using insanely unhealthy amounts of steroids and a host of other drugs to look the way they do. Steroids have been part of bodybuilding since the late 1950's or the early 1960's. I don't know the exact dates, but John Ziegler, the physician for the US weightlifting team, developed a synthetic Testosterone molecule (methandrostenolone) some time in 1955. Today we just call it D-bol. I'm sure it didn't take long for bodybuilders to discover what athletes had discovered just a few years before. 

Arnold used steroids. Zane used steroids. Lou used steroids. All of the old-school heroes used steroids. But back then it was still a valid competition, still worthy of being followed. The pros spoke and people listened. Today it's different. The drug use has skyrocketed. Pros seldom cycle off and instead simply add more and more to their drug stacks until they're no longer recognizable as human beings. Then they inject Synthol, a potentially dangerous oil, into their lagging body parts. Milos Sarcev, once known as one of the smarter pros, almost died from this incredibly dumb practice. 

Some get artificial calf and pec implants. Glute implants are becoming popular. Hell, at least with 'roids, they were building real muscle, but Synthol and saline and plastic? And let's not forget regular gyno surgeries, liposuction, and ab etching. I have nothing inherently against those things, but when used for a competition (or to sell a fancy ab training book), it goes beyond just insulting the intelligence of the masses, it becomes downright sleazy. Then these drugged-up, surgery-etched, toxic waste factories push pills and powders to teenagers and sell themselves as realistic role models. It's a shame. 

A couple of years ago I was walking through an airport with a poplar pro-bodybuilder. He was huffing and wheezing so badly I started to ask him if I could carry his luggage for him. I thought at any minute he was going to keel over dead or fall to the floor and flop like an epileptic fish out of water. This guy, who'd been featured on the cover of a muscle magazine whose slogan is "For Super Fitness and Vigorous Health" could barely walk without losing his breath. This guy, who'd posed in GNC-sponsored contests with that company's logo "Live Well" hanging ironically above his head, was turning bright red (a sign of high blood pressure) just carrying a piece of luggage. 

This is an athlete? This is a "star" of our sport? No, this is a walking side effect. And it was embarrassing. Embarrassing because since I lift weights, eat a lot of protein and write for a muscle magazine, I'm lumped into the same category as this panting, balding mound of zits. 

Likewise, bodybuilding, as a source of inspiration and motivation, is dead. First, not many people even want to look like the pros anymore. Most people look at today's top pros and come away discouraged, not motivated; disgusted, not inspired. Arnold caused generations of men to pick up the weights, but today's sideshow freaks only make them run away. We all wanted to look like Arnold did in the 70's, but does anyone want to look like today's Mr. Olympia with his distended GH gut and his quads so big he rubs bleeding sores on himself? Yeah, I suppose some do want to look like this, but I have to wonder if they really know what goes into achieving this look. 

We get letters all the time from 17-year-old guys wanting to know how to look like their favorite pros. What do we tell them? See, it's a fine line. If we lay out the total truth ??? insane and expensive drug use, health problems, prostitution (more common than most want to admit in high level competitive bodybuilding and fitness competitions), limiting genetic factors etc. ??? we risk dissuading them from starting a weight lifting program. That's the last thing we want to do. 

But if we paint an air-brushed Weider-dream for them and tell them that with hard work and discipline, they too could look like Mr. O, we risk causing them to quit altogether out of frustration. Because soon enough, they'll realize this just isn't possible, certainly not naturally, and unless they have the right genetics, it's not even possible with extensive drug use. 

Do we tell the 17-year-old kid that he could spend thousands of dollars on steroids, break the law on a weekly basis, give up on the rest of his life, and sell his soul to the "sport" only to win a third place trophy at the Mr. Salt Lake City contest some day? Do I point out how pathetic most retired pros are these days after their few years of "fame," standing at fitness expos hoping someone will come and talk to them and buy an autographed picture from the glory days? In the end, we tell the kid a little of each side of the story and let him learn the rest for himself. 

And pro-level female bodybuilding? Please. It died years ago, although its rotting corpse is still lying around stinking things up. And how many women have never picked up a weight in fear of turning into one of those chemical abominations, one of those she-males who go on talk shows and deny that they use steroids. Modern female pro-bodybuilding has driven women away from the gym in droves. And for that it deserves our disdain. Its corpse needs to be embalmed and buried. Hopefully, its lingering stink will dissipate quickly. 

Want to hear something else I'm not supposed to say? Competitive bodybuilding is a tad gay. Not-that-there's-anything-wrong-with-that, as Seinfeld would quip. Really, I have nothing against gays and even have a couple of gay friends. They love bodybuilding even though they don't lift weights. Hey, put a bunch of shaved, oiled up, well-built studs on a stage in tight bikini underwear and what do you expect? After all, when they do this with women during spring break, we call it a T & A contest, right? So naturally, bodybuilding attracts a large gay following and has an active fetish community. An insider in the pro community once pointed to a photo of the top ten bodybuilders and said he knew at least four of them had sucked dick for money. Do I tell the 17-year-old kid about what his heroes sometimes do for drug money? Am I spoiling his dream or am I saving him a lot of heartache? 

And picture this. A man, shaved and oiled, walks up on stage and poses. He puts his hand to his ear and beckons the crowd to cheer louder. They're going to have to beg before he gives it to them. They cheer louder and louder and finally he rewards them by ripping his trunks up into his butt crack to reveal the striations on his glutes. The crowd of men goes insane. This happens all the time at bodybuilding contests. Now, tell me if that doesn't look flamin' gay? Not-that-there's-anything-wrong-with-that. 

Listen, I love lifting weights. I love building my body and helping others build their bodies. And I admire those who have the balls and discipline to enter a local contest. It's a good way to test yourself and you'll learn a lot from the experience. Several T-mag contributors have stepped onto the stage themselves and walked off with trophies, and I'm not trying to insult them at all. But even they'll admit that the sport of bodybuilding, at least at the upper levels, has gone too far. And because of that, it's dying. Today, people go to the Arnold Fitness Weekend and don't even attend the bodybuilding show, unless they want to laugh at the carnival freaks. 

Training with weights as a means of looking great and being healthy is on the rise. I love it. As annoying as newbies can sometimes be, I like seeing the gym packed with them. I love seeing women losing their fear of weight training and I love seeing the results this time of year as the shorts and baby T's come out of the closet. 

Powerlifting, Olympic lifting, athletic preparation, strongman contests, or just lifting weights to look good naked ??? I love it all. But competitive bodybuilding is dead. It died when Arnold retired. It died when Zane and Draper quit competing. It died when Corey and Rachel stepped off the stage. It died when steroid use turned into steroid abuse. And although it could possibly be resuscitated, no one is going to try. And perhaps that's not so bad.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 15, 2003)

I have to agree with tis, the judging is too subjective for me to care a great deal for it.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

good article!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2003)

I love the part about female bodybuilding.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

I think it is true.
I think it is funny when women say they don't want to lift weights, 'cause they don't want to get big...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

The excuse to finish the oreos.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

oohh..when you dip them in milk......
oops, having a moment...
yeah, I'd wana look like Arnold, not some of the freaks now....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Or Ferrigno.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

The Incredible Hulk plays on Sci Fi in the afternon..had to wathc a few episodes..
damn, he was big!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

And green!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

bad hair...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Went through a lot of jeans.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 16, 2003)

great article, I have posted it before but it is all good. gotta love T-mag baby


----------



## Arnold (Sep 16, 2003)

Bodybuilding is not dead, that is rediculous! It's bigger now than it ever was, however it will always remain a "sub-culture", the mainstream public will never care too much for it.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

If you never pick up a fitness magazine and don't exercise, I guess it does seem dead.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

great article 

Although, I think it's important to give youngsters the whole story when they ask about wanting to be like the pros - knowing how it effects your body (in the long term in regards to drugs) and the expense of it is something they should be aware of


----------



## Flex (Sep 17, 2003)

Great article..... and i agree with everything Nattytan said.

 I don't think bodybuilding is dead though. Money prizes and fan following are as big as they ever have been.

 It's just sad that they hide so much from "everyday people". Its mainly Weider and the supplement companies that stress if you "eat right, sleep enough and train hard you can look like these guys".  Ya Right!!! It's all about the $$$ when it comes down to it.

 He/They get paid big bucks by weider and supp. companies for being able to use their names and pictures and saying that you too can look like this with enough training, sleep, eating and of course Cell Tech (for ex.), because "that's how Chris Cormier gets huge and cut at the same time". 

But that's these guys choice of profession you know. Ronnie Coleman chooses to do all these drugs (and kill himself) because that's how he makes a living. He can win over $100,000 and a Hummer for winning the Mr. O.  

I guess your health is the price of being "immortalized" as being Mr. O.


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Anyone can write an article and find the bad side of something, I can write about the NFL, MLB, NBA and write about their rampant steroid use, their recreational drug abuse and rape of women, etc.

I don't agree with this guy. Bodybuilding was never accepted by the mainstream in the first place.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

You are absolutely correct that you can find the bad of everything, but you cannot deny the fact that the top pros are using serious amounts of drugs to maintain their massive bodies.  I'm not saying that they do not workout hard, just saying it's hard to deny that they do use a lot of drugs to help them.


----------



## Flex (Sep 17, 2003)

they def. do naturaltan, but they do because that is their chosen profession. i can almost guarentee they were introduced to steroids at a young age and won some contests. then when they start winning some serious comps. and get recognized, they get offered a contract or two from supp. companies, and thats how they make their living. 

 in order for these guys to make "a living", they must win competitions and get endorsement deals, plain and simple............

  to win competitions and get endorsements, they must be among the biggest and most ripped..........

 to be among the biggest and most ripped, they must take some serious juice....


----------



## BigBallaGA (Sep 18, 2003)

man what a great article !!!!!!!!

absolutely great piece of writing, hit every point dead ON !!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> You are absolutely correct that you can find the bad of everything, but you cannot deny the fact that the top pros are using serious amounts of drugs to maintain their massive bodies.  I'm not saying that they do not workout hard, just saying it's hard to deny that they do use a lot of drugs to help them.



who is denying the fact the pro bodybuilders use drugs? they always have and always will use drugs. 

so do the majority of NFL football players, why isn't anyone writing about that?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> who is denying the fact the pro bodybuilders use drugs? they always have and always will use drugs.
> 
> so do the majority of NFL football players, why isn't anyone writing about that?



This precisely the reason why neither sport will be an olympic event.  One could put up the argument of powerlifting, but look at the olympic records as compared to the world records and one can see that the top powerlifters do not compete in the olympic lifts.


----------



## Flex (Sep 19, 2003)

Like i said before, its all about money....but you cannot blame the pro bb's for that!

 They could care less if mags and articles etc. lie when they use their pictures with captions such as "Ronnie Coleman gets so fired up because he drinks an ABB shake before his workouts".  

Its the same in every other sport...you think Jordan got so good cuz he drinks Gatorade, or Donovan McNabb b/c he eats Chunky soup. Bottom line, its the people that buy into these endorsements b/c they see stars in commercials.

They are not going to say "Ronnie Coleman is not really that enormous. He actually does not eat Abb protein bars or use Cell Tech after workouts. He actually eats junk food along with healthy food (to be able to get enough cals), spends $1000s/month on juice, and is actually not in all that physical good shape (cardio wise)." Just as they would not see Michael Jordan actually doesnt jump higher b/c of his Air Jordans. 

If they did that, the $ would stop rolling in.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> so do the majority of NFL football players, why isn't anyone writing about that?


 
they have and they have done so with Baseball a few years back.  But the thing is Prince,, look at a baseball player compared to a PROFESSIONAL bodybuilder.   If you put them next to one another and did a word association with a regular person, it would probably be.   looking at ball player:   "homerun"     the bodybuilder  "steroids"

The pro is just soo damn massive these days.  They wreak of steroids and when you look at one you damn well know he is juiced.  YOu don't neccessarily think juice when you watch a ball game.  Two different worlds.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

As for the article, I loved it and agree with all but the death of bodybuilding.  I agree with Prince that it is strong as ever.  Damn you can't enter a city anywhere in the USA without coming across a gym.  Try doing that in 1970 - 1980.  Shit, I had to drive 30 mins to get to my 1st gym.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> As for the article, I loved it and agree with all but the death of bodybuilding.  I agree with Prince that it is strong as ever.  Damn you can't enter a city anywhere in the USA without coming across a gym.  Try doing that in 1970 - 1980.  Shit, I had to drive 30 mins to get to my 1st gym.




that doesn't necessarily mean bodybuilding though, I think Fitness is bigger than ever. there are plenty of people that SAY they are BBs but with all the movement of the sport into the public eye, in turn becoming more mainstream, I think that many aspects of BB that made it so sacred and special has been lost or misinstrued. That is what I think he is trying to say in the piece and I totally agree with it.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> they have and they have done so with Baseball a few years back.  But the thing is Prince,, look at a baseball player compared to a PROFESSIONAL bodybuilder.   If you put them next to one another and did a word association with a regular person, it would probably be.   looking at ball player:   "homerun"     the bodybuilder  "steroids"



okay, that's great, but I said an NFL FOOTBALL player, not a baseball player.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

Speaking of homos in bodybuilding.  Forget the article for a moment.  A friend of mine and one time training parter from my gym years back, Phil Hill made the Pros.  He moved to California and even competed in the Mr. Olympia one year.  (unrelated: I think he placed 12th or 14th. not bad for a 1st timer).  Anyway,,, 6 months after moving there, he comes back home and gave up competitive bodybuilding.  A sport that he lived for.  Of course we were all curiou as to WHY the hell would he quit after finally making the Pro ranks and finishing so respectfully in the Mr. O?  Well he laid it on us all the dirt.  and that article is RIGHT ON if not watered down.  Phil said after seeing that world he didn't want any part of it.  He told me all about how some of those guys punked out for steroid money.  Big names too.  I was like  NOOO NOT HIM!!!!  NOO NOT HIM TOO!!  And it wasn't a secret out there. it is widespread throughout the pro ranks.  sickning to the stomach if you ask me.  One of the top 10 Olympians even introduced Phil to some rich homosexual who "sponsored" bodybuilders.  Sponser my bucket!  More like suck my dick and I'll pay you.  That is what they call their "sponsors" out there.  Some of those "sponsors" are Execs in the big suppliment companies also.   Rep from MetRx for example approaches a bodybuilder and offers him a sponsorship for sexual favors.  So now when you guys thumb through these advertising articles in bodybuilding mag you may never look at them the same.  You'll be asking yourself humm I wonder if so and so got that job giving hummers to the Rep from Hummer H2. hahaha


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

NOTE:  I just used the company name MetRx as an Example.  I don't know of any incident where they did anything as mentioned above. I picked the name out of mid air.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 21, 2003)

I have heard of the same shit fire, about top ranked pros and what they do for their drugs, it is unbelievable that shit goes on. Crossing the line IMO


----------



## gr81 (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey I just got my 1000 post, look at that! whoo hoo


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2003)

on your way to being a whore, my brotha!


----------



## Flex (Sep 21, 2003)

Man firestorm, that's an eye-opener...

 Regarding BB's "downsides", there's a bad side to everything, like previously stated, and bodybuilding is just one thing that, like all things, has pitfalls.  BUT, you can look and def. find ugly parts to everything...music, sports, hollywood, and in both famous and normal everyday people. 

 There is R. Kelly having sex with underage girls, Jordan's gambling, Kobe supposedly (i think he's innocent) raping a chick, ex-Cowboy (forgot his name) getting caught with like 80lbs of weed TWICE in one week, Robert Downey's (and most of Hollywood's) Coke problem, child molesting priests, Presidents (no names) getting sucked off by interns. 

Bottom line, of course there is a downside to bodybuilding. Show me anything in life, and you can find a downside to it. Nobody's perfect except God himself. 

Its Chinese Philosophy, Yin and Yang..in all good there's some evil, and in all evil there's some good.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

Oh absolutely Flex. Your totally correct and I'll bet that if there are music  message boards and such on the internet they address the same topics.  Bodybuilding is "our" sport so of course were going to talk about the good and the bad.  Personnally I tend to start positive threads but when I see one like this, I'll still post opinions and a story or two if I have one.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS ON 1K GR8MAN!!!!  BELLS AND WISTLES GOING OFF HERE BROTHA.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

I brought it back so others (i.e. soyhead) could enjoy it.


----------



## kbm8795 (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm not surprised at all about the remarks made in that article, except I don't think the sport is dead or even dying....just maybe not so healthy any longer. But I am surprised that guys would do so many drugs hoping to win such a small amount of prize money - it makes me wonder what the total motivation must be? 

I mean, if you look at the top Olympia contenders, the purse for the winners might have gone up, but if one of the pros this year (was it Priest?) hadn't put up some extra bucks, a lot of them would have walked off the stage with nothing. If you consider how expensive those drugs must be, along with all the food and supplements, training expenses, etc....how do these guys afford to compete?

As for the "homosexual" activity, I don't think that is probably limited to just "gay sponsorship"...there are likely guys who hire themselves out to women for the bucks, too.  A ho is a ho....but I think it becomes a bigger issue when you hear rumors about how contestants may be approached to "interact" with judges - I've heard of those rumors for years. If it is true, it sure might explain some strange placings in some contests. 

I think what is more sickening is, with all those guys doing the homo nasty for their drug money, what happened to the only pro competitor who came out of the closet? Anyone remember Bob Paris? His magazine exposure and endorsements started drying up real fast after he went public with his sexual orientation. Maybe the guy would have placed higher in the Olympia if he had stayed in the closet and out of a stable relationship and ho'ed it up on the side for drug money.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

That's just it.  These guys like Coleman and Cutler are icons.  The ultimate in manliness.  There are many people who idolize them, but who wants to openly idolize a homo?


----------



## kbm8795 (Dec 11, 2003)

But I thought the guy writing this article said that gays were swarming in the audiences, cheering the guys on....just like straight guys do when they see a woman stripper or gawk at women showing their breasts on Bourbon Street.  Maybe those guys cheering their faves on knew something about them the rest of us didn't....

I'm just not sure that "manliness" is necessarily defined by what makes a guys peepee get hard.  Besides, that seems like a strange image for bodybuilders who take drugs that allegedly affect the size and performance of their genitals. Are you saying the image of ultimate manliness is a guy so inflated that he can't walk, carry his luggage, breathe, and has to substitute flexing his biceps for a dysfunctioning weenie?

 If the author is saying he isn't homophobic, the gay thing wouldn't be any more shocking than Coleman and Cutler hiring themselves out for bachelorette parties or doing stud service for women on the side. Frankly, at their level, I doubt they have to do anything like that - they are making the bucks now to finance their habits. 

It shouldn't make a damned bit of difference HOW or WHO the guys HO with to make it big - it's the fact they do it at all that should be the reason for them to fall from their pedestal. And that activity is probably one of the biggest hidden reasons why more pros are loudly complaining that there needs to be more prize money and wider distribution of it. 

But I'm still puzzled about the motivation to spend that much money on drugs to become the symbol of ultimate manhood...is it just about the image of being that ultimate man, and they are happy to toss aside their values and health in order to be an inflated model holding a protein shake in a magazine? The sport still doesn't have lots of prize money - what kind of man would do all those things to get to the top?


----------



## irontime (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> There are many people who idolize them, but who wants to openly idolize a homo?


Well let's face it, Jesus could have had pretty much any chick he wanted and never did. He hung around with his MALE followers all day, lots of people idolize him and he had to have been a little gay.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

Not funny IT.


----------



## MeatheadSam (Dec 13, 2003)

The fitness scene is taking up where the bodybuilding scene is faltering. There will always be a BB scene but I think it will diminish and lifting weights will be more focused on looking good and to acheive athletic performance not inhuman proportions.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 27, 2003)

Pushin' rock to page 3!


----------



## moon (Dec 27, 2003)

i dont' wnat to look like today's freaks...but don't think bodybuilding is dead. Whenever there is a competition there are many ppl out there to watch it. The competitions are better than ever and many pros make lots of money out of it. I don't want to miss the Mr Olympia competition.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> ex-Cowboy (forgot his name) getting caught with like 80lbs of weed TWICE in one week


Michael Irvin


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 27, 2003)

This is a great article, and I have to agree with that guy because he really brought shit up, these guys really are freaks and they can't even scratch their backs, but i also have to respect what you guys have to say becasue you have a lot of good points too.....but i do have to say that i got gos-bumps (however you spell that  ) .......... but of so many states why did he have to mention SALT LAKE CITY ??? lol no one like mormons hehehehe........and why would pro-bb'ers have to suck dick for drug money??? forgive me if im wrong but don't they have lots of money anyways ?????????????????


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 27, 2003)

PS :
I love bodybuilding and i dont want to stop untill i roll over dead, but still I'll remain natural and i wont do steroid and as frustrated as I get with my gains and progress i will not use steroids, I dont want to ofend some guys here that do use them (it is their body and i respect them for that)....


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeatheadSam *_
> The fitness scene is taking up where the bodybuilding scene is faltering. There will always be a BB scene but I think it will diminish and lifting weights will be more focused on looking good and to acheive athletic performance not inhuman proportions.



no way, bodybuilding is bigger now than it ever was, more shows, more competitors, more money, it's still growing.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> okay, that's great, but I said an NFL FOOTBALL player, not a baseball player.




I think Prince is right, Body building is literally under more scrutiny because of the visible consequences of preformance enhancers...in this case, anabolic steroids and gargantuan muscles.    Professional athletes ranging from track and field, basketball players, soccer players, swimmers,  bicyclists  and now even tennis players are not immune from rampant use of preformance enhancers ranging from steroids, to doping with epogen  to Beta2 agonists, speed, etc. etc.   Instead, their effects aren't the obvious ripped muscles but the faster sprints in the race, or the higher jumps, the more powerful serve, the quicker recovery times, the greater VO2 max,  etc.  These are subtle but not trivial advantages for these other sports.  I don't see how silicone implants are any less sportsmanlike than wearing the full body aerodynamic "frictionless" suits in swimming, or 1000 dollar aerodynamic wheels and helmuts etc.  These sports are utilising the best of what technology has to offer them in order for them to keep their edge and winning clout.


----------



## Flex (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kbm8795 *_
> But I'm still puzzled about the motivation to spend that much money on drugs to become the symbol of ultimate manhood
> 
> what kind of man would do all those things to get to the top?



some people want to be the best BB in the world (Mr. O), so how can you blame them?

.....shit, i would


----------



## Flex (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> Michael Irvin



nope, not Irvin. he blew lines.

it was some other former cowboy.....


----------



## gr81 (Dec 27, 2003)

^^leon lett


----------



## Golden_Boy (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey guys, this is a great thread.  I'm just a young guy of about 26, but I really like the bb's from the early 50's, like Steve Reeves, Clancy Ross, and Bill Pearl, and even those from earlier 20th century.  I'm not going to make this a "who's the best bb" comment, but in those days bodybuilding seemed to be more about art and aesthetic condition.  They ate very nutritionally, worked out 3-4 times per week, and actually had a life.  These days, it seems as though if you are not in the gym twice a day, six days a week, and shoving large amounts of any commercial product, that you won't be one of those muscular guys you see in the mags.  The guys from Arnold on, I'd say, present us with a picture of what is possible in man, physical wise, but the picture is distorted throught the lack of information and deception.  I personally haven't heard Ronnie Coleman discussing his steroid/anabolic drug use as of his 7th Olympia title, and so I suppose we are safe in believing that at 40 years old, Mr. Olympia is able to be the way he is through sheer hard work and belief in God.  It is possible, I bet. 

Bottom line, I don't think that bodybuilding is dead, but its ideals have certainly transformed over the last 100 years.  As a physical culturist, I believe bodybuilding is a beautiful practice when one is able to fully appreciate the meaning of hard work, discipline, self-knowledge, self-acceptance, patience, and aesthetic beauty.  Anything less of this and bodybuilding becomes an institution of insecurity and immediate gratification.


----------



## dc_dude (Jan 14, 2005)

^^^^^


 if you think Ronnie coleman is clean, you're delusional.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 14, 2005)

dc_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^^^
> 
> 
> if you think Ronnie coleman is clean, you're delusional.


Absolutely not clean.  I had a friend who's dad was one of his doctors.  He's clearly on a lot of stuff.  

Even without that information, can you look at him relaxed and tell me that's not a HGH gut?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2005)

Golden_Boy said:
			
		

> I personally haven't heard Ronnie Coleman discussing his steroid/anabolic drug use as of his 7th Olympia title, and so I suppose we are safe in believing that at 40 years old, Mr. Olympia is able to be the way he is through sheer hard work and belief in God.  It is possible, I bet.



you are incredibly naive to think that Ronnie (or *any* IFBB PRO) is natural, that is funny.

do you really think the largest pro bodybuilder in the world, or any pro bodybuilder, is going to openly discuss their drug use? they already have the DEA watching them, the last thing they want is to admit it publically.

get a clue.


----------



## LAM (Jan 15, 2005)

Golden_Boy said:
			
		

> I personally haven't heard Ronnie Coleman discussing his steroid/anabolic drug use as of his 7th Olympia title, and so I suppose we are safe in believing that at 40 years old, Mr. Olympia is able to be the way he is through sheer hard work and belief in God.  It is possible, I bet.



everything single IFBB Heavyweight has and uses steroids since dbol came out in the 50's.  none of them are all natural.


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 15, 2005)

I don't think BBing is dead, but the pro lifters aren't appealing to me at all cause its obvious they juice, just look at their bodys.. Natural for life, steroid abuse.. whats the point? Thats not your raw strength your seeing from the weight and visual changes, thats the damn juice.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

Pro bodybuilding is a game of mass monsters. Its original intent is no longer part of bodybuilding. But, bodybuilding is still bodybuilding. 

However, there are thousands of us that dont juice, that eat and lift the best we can in search of being the biggest and best we can be. 

Bodybuilding is NOT dead.


----------



## Golden_Boy (Jan 19, 2005)

Golden_Boy Said:
"The guys from Arnold on, I'd say, present us with a picture of what is possible in man, physical wise, but the picture is distorted throught the lack of information and deception. I personally haven't heard Ronnie Coleman discussing his steroid/anabolic drug use as of his 7th Olympia title, and so I suppose we are safe in believing that at 40 years old, Mr. Olympia is able to be the way he is through sheer hard work and belief in God. It is possible, I bet." 


Hi, this was some sarcasm that I'm afraid some of you missed. I think drug use since the days of Arnold is pretty much a no-brainer,  , but also added that through steroid use, we got a picture of how aesthetic a human body can be, though it was a distorted picture through deception and lack of honesty from the BB's, in a lack of better words.


----------



## Rich46yo (Jan 19, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> who is denying the fact the pro bodybuilders use drugs? they always have and always will use drugs.
> 
> so do the majority of NFL football players, why isn't anyone writing about that?




                           The NFL has been testing for steroids, and suspending users, since the late '80s. I think you have your sports mixed up.........Rich


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 19, 2005)

Great article.

 It's very true too.


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 19, 2005)

Wouldn't it be nice to see a BB competition where all the competitors are natural? I wonder what they'd look like.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 19, 2005)

Look at the INFB.  (Look it up in Google)


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 19, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> Look at the INFB.  (Look it up in Google)


 Thanks for trying to point me in the right direction. I tried putting INFB into Google and, unfortunately, it leads to a bunch of Russian sites that specialize in protein chains. Can you gimme a link? ... I'd like to check out the INFB.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 19, 2005)

www.inbf.net 

Enjoy.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 19, 2005)

I got the "F" and the "B" mixed up the first time... 


Sorry.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> The NFL has been testing for steroids, and suspending users, since the late '80s. I think you have your sports mixed up.........Rich



LMAO! 

the general public is so naive.


----------



## Rich46yo (Jan 20, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> LMAO!
> 
> the general public is so naive.



                   Well Im a lot of things but naive isnt one of them. Then again Im not the "general public". There will always be steroid use in pro sports, just like in Olympic sports. Wherever, and whenever, theres money to be made there will be steroid use. "However" the NFL instituted a rigorous testing policy in the '80s that has drastically cut back on their use. You know a lot of player "went clean" because in the year or two after the policy was implemented there were far more injurys, players out longer for injuries, and also a re-run of "the incredable shrinking men".

                  Where-as Pro BB has never had a testing policy. Pro Baseball has only had a volunteer one, and only for a year or two. The MLB is a fucking joke! everyone knew these clowns were juicing thru the homerun years but nobody gave a shit. Seeing Sosa,Mcgwire and Bonds going for the records filled the ballparks and made a bunch of money for everyone. Nobody gave a shit about investigating the heavy juicing going on. MLB has been open and nortorious for a long , long time. Now after a testing agreement is made your going to see shrinking men, more and worse injuries, and a return to the defensive/pitching game.

               Personaly I couldnt give a shit what any of these clowns do, what records they set, or even who wins and loses. I couldnt give a shit about Pro- sports anymore. I'd rather go watch my kid play, or go watch high school football. Most of these pro athletes are a bunch of fucking scumbags anyway.............................Rich


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 20, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> www.inbf.net
> 
> Enjoy.


 Hey Thanks!!.. That's a great organization. Those are the people that should be on the cover of the magazines and in the ads selling products.


----------

